# Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We have recently received the request to remake our SC Dual Idler Pulley setup for the V1/V2 SC chargers when mounted to the 12v VR6. The additioanal idler pulley promotes additional belt wrap to help alleviate belt-slippage.
If we can get atleast 10 committed buyers, we will go ahead and remake these Dual Idler Pulley setups.
The will complete, and will include the following:
T-6061 mounting bracket
Vortech Idler pulley with fasteners and spacers
Dual idler pulley with fasteners and spacers
New Alternator bolts: correct length for bracket and spacers








*Price: $225+shipping*
1.*EcKoVr6* 10.19.07
2.*Fidel Castro*
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
As soon as we have atleast 10 confirmed/paid buyers, delivery will be 2 weeks.
chris
C2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:49 PM 10-19-2007_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:50 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## EcKoVr6 (May 21, 2006)

Yes !! 225$ shipped ? im the first IN !!


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (EcKoVr6)*

nice. looks like someone else tore the charge ID plate off to polish it. 
my bracket was a modded for sure, old eurotech one that had the same mounting points as yours but for some reason he moved them closer.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_nice. looks like someone else tore the charge ID plate off to polish it. 
my bracket was a modded for sure, old eurotech one that had the same mounting points as yours but for some reason he moved them closer. 

not to hijack, but do you have any pics of the eurotech bracket? I may have that version as it was purchased used when these C2 ones were NLA. 
(Chris, I actually sent you an email yesterday about the D.I.) 
Bump for possible interest.


----------



## slvr bullet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (C2Motorsports)*

do you still make supercharge kits for 98 vr6 gti?


----------



## Unphucwitable (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (C2Motorsports)*

Im in, let me know where to send to the loot im ready to mount my charger ASAP finaly got all my wiring issues fixed 2wks ago and has been running strong.
we need more advertisement to get the word out
but im in on this deal what about the belt?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (Unphucwitable)*

Questions for C2:
1) Does your dual idler work with VF/V9 setups?
2) Do your pullies work with V9 chargers or can you get them?
3) Do you still sell SC kits?
I already have an idler and 2.25" pulley but get asked these questions all the time by VF guys. Figured I would go right to the source


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Questions for C2:


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_1) Does your dual idler work with VF/V9 setups?

No, because of the bracket system for the V9, our dual idler does not work.

_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_2) Do your pullies work with V9 chargers?

C2 pullies work with V1, V2, and V9 chargers. V9 pulley comes with .050" pulley shim/spacer

_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_3) Do you still sell SC kits?

We have discontinued our SC system development, in pursuit of Turbo based systems; we do have some "leftover" SC items, but do not offer a full turn-key system any longer.

_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I already have an idler and 2.25" pulley but get asked these questions all the time by VF guys. Figured I would go right to the source








 
Please let us know if there are any additional information that you may need. Thanks for your willingness to help field C2 questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *n0ftInc* »_Will this include a correct length 7 rib belt..?

We can supply the correct length 6 rib belt: $34.99; we have heard of users taking an 8 rib and cutting it down to 7 rib; there unfortunately is not an off-the-shelf 7 rib belt of the correct length.
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:30 AM 10-28-2007_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:49 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

Will this include a correct length 7 rib belt..?


----------



## n0ftInc (Sep 1, 2003)

Count me in..


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (C2Motorsports)*

make it for the R32 motor and a V1 and you got something going there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

could one be made for the V9 blower?


----------



## 1qwkgti (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Cuddy)*

...........


_Modified by 1qwkgti at 9:22 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## KeyDub (Jul 11, 2004)

Im In lmk where to send the cash


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Dr. Cuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Cuddy* »_could one be made for the V9 blower?

Not so easy to do. That C2 dual Idler pulley would need to be completely retooled.
The V9 literally get's in the way of the c2 dual idler. I tried way back when.
My guess is Chris could do it but the cost would be too high...


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

bump this!


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

i'll take one. bump


----------



## vee_are_six (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

BUMP. I need one bad!


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

if this doesnt happen, the option of cogged pulleys is a great alternative. Belt slip will no longer be an issue at any rpm.


----------



## ThaCorradoKid (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_if this doesnt happen, the option of cogged pulleys is a great alternative. Belt slip will no longer be an issue at any rpm. 

I just can't get past the increased noise, so the dual idler is a better solution for me...
bump


----------



## function_7 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (ThaCorradoKid)*

are there any chances of this still happening? i'd be willing to lay my money down right now. 
-James


----------



## function_7 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (C2Motorsports)*

bump fpr c2


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy Interest: C2Motorsports Dual Idler Pulley (function_7)*

I don't want to step on C2's toes but since it doesn't seem like they are interested in putting this together... why don't you guys just take your existing alternator brackets and make your own Dual Idler pulleys for <$40 and an hours worth of work?


----------

